# SAvengers ASSEMBLE!!



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

To fight the foe and protect the weak.
To go an inch longer.
To perform good deeds.

We are recruiting for members!
Report to HQ of the S.H.E.I.L.D!

www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/groups/savengers-637/


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

damn, my superhero costume is at the dry-cleaners (got some curry sauce on it) - will have to pass this time.


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

lol, i love it when you have spare time Strwbrry. Instant laugh. Count me in? but i usually don't abide by the rules and my costume always changing.


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

Uniting against...trolls?


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Tania I said:


> lol, i love it when you have spare time Strwbrry. Instant laugh. Count me in? but i usually don't abide by the rules and my costume always changing.


Yeah!! Join the group against evil!
You would be a great asset, maybe as Scarlet Witch? She's kicka$$!


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Invisiblehandicap said:


> Uniting against...trolls?


Could be... But our main enemy is SA and Loki


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

Strwbrry said:


> Could be... But our main enemy is SA and Loki


:afr Shh..Your not supposed to say you know hows name...


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Invisiblehandicap said:


> :afr Shh..Your not supposed to say you know hows name...


Shoot! That's true! But would you join too? :3


----------



## SambaBus (Apr 26, 2012)

Got my pyjamas and cape ready.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Strwbrry said:


> To go an inch longer


Hehe 
:teeth

(sorry)


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

SambaBus said:


> Got my pyjamas and cape ready.


Lol! Awesome! We need more members! Nick Fury?



ShadyGFX said:


> Hehe
> :teeth
> 
> (sorry)


----------



## SambaBus (Apr 26, 2012)

Strwbrry said:


> Lol! Awesome! We need more members! Nick Fury?


I don't have an eye-patch but I could try cutting my sunglasses in half haha. 
I'm taking this too literally sorry.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

SambaBus said:


> I don't have an eye-patch but I could try cutting my sunglasses in half haha.
> I'm taking this too literally sorry.


That would do good! Can we use your house as a HQ?


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Strwbrry said:


>


Oh I know what you MEME......


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

how do you join this team? do you have to have a costume cause all I have is a blankie for a cape and pajamas for a suit


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

wordscancutyoulikeglass said:


> how do you join this team? do you have to have a costume cause all I have is a blankie for a cape and pajamas for a suit


You just 'be' one of Marvels Avengers (imaaaaginaaation!), join the group and the action begins, huehuehue


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)




----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

hoothoot said:


> against Loki?


AND SA! Don't forget that lol..
But you can join him, we need more villains..


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

I'M ALL IN!!!! I'm only mad that you didn't tell me you started this thread.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> I'M ALL IN!!!! I'm only mad that you didn't tell me you started this thread.


You know now! And SA prevented me from doing so... Hate him so much >-<
That's why we need to fight him! And Loki....


----------

